# Neutering stop the drive of protection?



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

I posted awhile back on neutering at a young age , got some great information on this from all you GSD owners , He was at 6 months and had decided to wait for awhile. he is rounding a year old now and is pretty good size , but by the size of his paws he still has some growing to do , but decided its time . I heard and read a lot do not until he is at least a year old . But training and listening is not a think he wants to do, He just wants to be aggressive to the female, and not listen or train to anything. I have read a lot about police and search and rescue dogs , and they say all of them are not neutered because it stops their drive to to track,and serve , and dont want to do anything but lay around , and was just wondering if it also stops their protection to family also? It said that neutering helps with aggression , but makes them lazy and less drive for what GSD are breed to do and be loyal , protect , and serve . he is little over 10 months and is going in this weds to have it done .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

With my male(almost 4) I've not seen any problems with staying intact. I really don't think you'll have a 'better' dog on your hands if you neuter. 
The 'not listen or train' is not because he's intact, but maybe because of the way you are working with him? Unless he's around bitches in heat, then I could see him getting distracted, but we train with females in season often, so the dogs need to work thru that as well. 

Do what you feel is right, but don't expect miracles in your training progress after he's snipped. 

As far as protecting, that is more genetic. And most dogs that have great tracking skills have it whether or not they are whole.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I wouldn't think that's the case ?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know the police tend not to neuter but a lot of SAR folks do. I prefer mine intact but reasons can get very complicated. I do think that raising an intact male can be more challenging


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was neutered at 10 months, it hasn't changed his temperament or most of his drives (his sex drive obviously is gone). He's gotten more mature but that's due to age and training, he's been doing NILF since the beginning. His food and toy drives are still as high as ever which is great for training

Consistency in training and lots of exercise is the key to a well rounded dog.

As for protective instincts he's still as watchful as ever, his stare really unnerves people and he'll bark sometimes but he's pretty quiet


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer mine being intact to , I cringe thinking getting him neutered this weds , but my wife worries about him getting out , we have heard storys about how they will do anything good fenced yard about escaping , digging under the fence, I do think have him intact would make him protect, and loyal, but worry about him getting out and hit by car, then that would crush us more then neutering him. i am just torn here


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do what you feel is best. He is probably old enough at this point. It may not change some of the issues you are having, but you won't have the worry about him escaping. 

It may change some things, but not his ability to track and scent. Actually he may do better because his brain will never be on "other" smells.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Intact dogs will go to great lengths to get to a female in heat. Some are more determined than others. I definitely know of one breeding that took place through a chain link kennel. I had a friend who storm door was destroyed when a male broke into her house to breed with her female.

So containment would be key. I think training with him, playing with him etc is what makes him loyal not his testicles. Protection, I don't really know. I have never counted on a dog to protect anything and my neutered dogs have been as good at barking and alarming us as the intact ones.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know that I understand why neutering would affect protection drive?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

loyal, protect and serve. being loyal is a matter of how well
you treat your dog along with training. some GSD's are
protective and some aren't. if i wanted a protective dog
he would be trained to be protective. serve, your dog
should be trained to serve you in the manner you desire.

if you're leaving your dog in the yard unattended having him
neutered want stop his escaping. you have to make sure your
dog can't jump the fence, dig under the fence, open the gate,
etc. build a kennel if you're leaving your dog in the yard.

i've never neutered my dogs. if i were going to neuter
the dog would be 2 yrs old or older.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how does neutering stop someone from worrying about
their dog escaping or generally taking off? 



lhczth said:


> Do what you feel is best. He is probably old enough at this point. It may not change some of the issues you are having,
> 
> >>>> but you won't have the worry about him escaping. <<<<
> 
> It may change some things, but not his ability to track and scent. Actually he may do better because his brain will never be on "other" smells.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Movin64 said:


> I do think have him intact would make him protect, and loyal


Intact or not they are loyal, but if not trained in protection being intact or not isn't going to matter. These things are not reasons to fix or not fix a dog.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think being loyal has a lot to do with the way you
raise the dog, maintain the dog, training and spending
quality time with the dog. 



llombardo said:


> Intact or not they are loyal, but if not trained in protection being intact or not isn't going to matter. These things are not reasons to fix or not fix a dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i think being loyal has a lot to do with the way to
> raise the dog, maintain the dog, training and spending
> quality time with the dog.


This I agree with, but I don't think intact versus not intact has anything to do with it.


----------

